# help



## newgirl2015 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ok i am a chicken farmer have been for years well we knew for years one part of our prooerty was used as a dump by family for years even still have the out house from before indoor plumbing on our property no longer used now but still. Anyway i kind of tripped (and fell) over a few old bottles now im a bit overbored collecting them i fell inlove with the way they look. So can yall help a gall put a time frame on a few of these my first one is a pepsi-cola bottle its embossed i think im saying that right forgive if not. Says no deposit no refund on top and is 10 fl oz not a screw top bottle and says "not to be refilled" on bottom along with a number series. i know they did some remakes of older bottles is this one or is it got some age?


----------



## LisaH (Dec 30, 2015)

Sounds like your bottle is most likely a crown top post 1900. 

If you could upload a picture, I'm sure we would be able to identify more accurately for ya.


----------



## newgirl2015 (Dec 30, 2015)

Well i will come tomorrow im on a phone that wont leg me drag and drop to be able to post pic


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 31, 2015)

newgirl2015 said:


> "not to be refilled" on bottom along with a number series.


That fist part narrows it down to likely post WWII, the second part may give the year it was made. Check the base also, what's there?
"No deposit no refund (or refill)" I think was more into the 60's but I'm not sure.


----------



## newgirl2015 (Dec 31, 2015)

No deposit no return is across the base of the neck on different sides of rounded bottle trying to get pics now "not to be refilled" is on the very bottom of the bottle Im afraid it may be a remake it has lil bumps all over


----------



## newgirl2015 (Dec 31, 2015)

finnally got pics ok so what yall think remake or an old bottle and keep in mind though i would like to know there value this is a personal collection regardless of worth i like the look of them. So please no just throw them out comments. Thank yall very much for the info ahead of time.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 31, 2015)

I think that may be early 80's. I'm going to move this to the soda section, they know more.


----------



## bubbas dad (Dec 31, 2015)

mid 60's to mid 70's. not worth much at this time. they weren't used very long. that being said maybe one day they will increase in value. they weren't intended to be saved so not as many around as might have been.


----------



## newgirl2015 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank u theres a wide variety in this dump area not a few inches from it was a mums deodorant jar not sure on age of it but this is all just on the top of the ground or just an inch under not far at all so excited to see how deep it gose


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 1, 2016)

Yea right time period as bubbas pointed out. Those Pepsi's are common, as are most of the national brand NDNR like Coke, 7up, more particular is the style is common..... the small regional bottlers that used them for their own brands...well some of them can be tough to find. The ones with screw tops are less common, your bottle is original.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks like 1960's to me. I'd dig down deeper to see if older stuff below. What part of Alabama you in. My Mom lives near Scottsboro in north east part of state, I dig when I'm down there. LEON.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jan 2, 2016)

As I recall, that Pepsi bottle that is stippled all over the bottle, although not very old as the others here have said, is a rare type.


----------

